# Mission:Impossible IV is in the works for 2011 release



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
Mission:Impossible IV,which once seemed truly impossible,is taking shape at Paramount Pictures.

Tom Cruise and J.J. Abrams have agreed to co-produce the sequel,currently slated for a 2011 theatrical release.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118005087.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Another classic TV show that never should have been adapted to the big screen. Some things you just can't improve on and should be left alone.


----------

